
Free web kits for fast web design and development – Uix Kit 3.5 Released - xinzhi552200
https://github.com/xizon/uix-kit/commit/25b68c2175c3b2d564145a2504e980b21b4b2c46
======
idoubtit
From the Github changelog, I clicked on the homepage link. Then my laptop's
fan became noisy as many particles moved on the screen to form the logo of Uix
Kit. As I moved the mouse cursor toward the menu which points to the
documentation, the particles moved, and the 3D effect made me feel uneasy.

I cannot understand the motive for these heavy effects. I interpret it as "we
prefer shiny effects to usability". And it's a UI framework! I hope I'll never
have to work with this and watch these particles several times a day.

I'm sorry for the harsh words, and my point of view may be in the minority.
But maybe a part of the public turns away just because of the design of the
homepage.

~~~
xinzhi552200
Hi. Thanks for your feedback, it's not a framework, just a toolbox that uses a
common script library. The home page is just an interactive demo. :)

------
xinzhi552200
Uix Kit is not a framework, just a toolbox based on some common libraries. :)
Hope you like it!

------
zichy
Jesus, there is just so much going on. The drop-down menu is _huge_ and too
tall for my browser window. I clicked through some of the components, you
should learn some basics about accessibility.

(Also, this is your third time promoting this "kit". Maybe read up on the Show
HN guidelines[1].)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
dang
If you're going to recommend those guidelines, which is nice, can you please
also follow them?

A response that begins with "Jesus" and ends with "you should learn some
basics" is not acceptable in any HN thread, let alone a Show HN. When
responding to someone's work, it's especially important to be kind. If your
knowledge is greater than others', teach. Don't punish them with it.

Also, as the FAQ explains, a small number of reposts is ok if a story hasn't
had significant attention yet. Thrice isn't excessive.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
xinzhi552200
I try to release it only during major upgrades. Maybe next time, it will take
a long time. I will continue to improve. I will use this community for the
first time. Thank you for your guidance. ：） Thanks for everyone.

